# Such Devotion (+ assorted Trent pictures)



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

This is devotion and love in its truest form - 

















Me: "Selfie for National Dog Day?"
Trent: "No thanks, Mom. Just ice cream for me please". 









Pro tip for anyone breaking in to my house: bring ice cream. Anyway, here are some more random pictures from our summer so far; most are recent but there are a few from the past months, too.

I like my dogs served with two cups of crazy









Or as a dinosaur
















Fashionable Dinosaur Dog is no longer amused









He's pretty good at just being a dog, too. 5 1/2 years old.









Brought him to work with me last week after hours - didn't get much done work-wise
















"Look mom, I found you this pretty snake! Girls like snakes, right?" (just kidding - this snake's a pet, Trent definitely didn't find him. I do like snakes, though!)









On the move. Yeah, that's a rock in his mouth









Some more from our day at the beach (haven't gotten to editing them all yet)


















This is how he "rests". The destructiveness AND possessiveness runs strong in this dog... I think I got a good one.



















Bonus gifs: I am a terrible trainer and Trent is a snot

This is his response to "sit pretty" when he's in one of _those _moods









And this is him "giving paw" (paws??? I only asked for one!)









Actual video of the sit pretty fail. Side note - I DO know I broke two million training rules. Let me have my fun!





Here's proof that he actually CAN do it


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Cool pics and lovely dog 
Dogs can eat ice cream?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Maxil said:


> Cool pics and lovely dog
> Dogs can eat ice cream?


Thanks!

And regarding the ice cream - short answer is yes, they can if it's very occasional. It has a lot of sugar (though this one was sugar free) and it's obviously not good for them, but for an 80 lb dog to eat it once or twice a year is no big deal. I didn't get it specifically for him but didn't want it to go to waste, either.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Very pretty boy! Gunther does the 2 paws too, or he'll switch them back and forth on me.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

He is lovely! What a great looking dog. If you don't mind me asking, is he WL or SL? I just love his markings.

Looks like you two have had a great summer so far. Love the dinosaur pics. He seems like quite the comedian.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Always love me some Trent pics, and you, well, you are just beautiful.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great photos, Trent lives a wonderful life!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Great post.....I thoroughly enjoyed!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

great shots-hope he got a good flavor ice cream


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh Trent is incredibly handsome! Loved the pics!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rei said:


> And this is him "giving paw" (paws??? I only asked for one!)


Sinister always does this! LOL

Love the photos as usual!!!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Very handsome! Looks like the good life!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Ellimaybel said:


> Very pretty boy! Gunther does the 2 paws too, or he'll switch them back and forth on me.


Thank you!! And hah, glad Trent is not the only one!! I don't blame him for getting confused - we have "sit pretty", "give paw", and "high five" and two of those requires him sitting up, plus two of those also require him doing something with his paw. He's such a dork, though. 



lauren43 said:


> He is lovely! What a great looking dog. If you don't mind me asking, is he WL or SL? I just love his markings.
> 
> Looks like you two have had a great summer so far. Love the dinosaur pics. He seems like quite the comedian.


Thanks so much! He really is a funny dog with me, which is interesting because he's innately fairly serious. Whenever I show my friends videos of him they're always surprised by how goofy he is! 

And good question  He's all working lines actually, and his pedigree is here if you're interested. I just stack him frequently for fun, though I've had quite a few people guess that he was part show lines before.



Sunflowers said:


> Always love me some Trent pics, and you, well, you are just beautiful.


Thank you!! And oh geez :blush:, thank you again!



onyx'girl said:


> Great photos, Trent lives a wonderful life!


Thanks!! We really try - he loves being active, learning tricks, and going places, so I take him everywhere that I can. 



Saphire said:


> Great post.....I thoroughly enjoyed!


Thanks for looking!! 



holland said:


> great shots-hope he got a good flavor ice cream


Thank you! It was sugar free caramel praline (which I like!), but he's not too picky either way 



ZoeD1217 said:


> Oh Trent is incredibly handsome! Loved the pics!!


Thank you so much!



LaRen616 said:


> Sinister always does this! LOL
> 
> Love the photos as usual!!!


Thanks!! LOL glad to have another dog in the club. We'll all have to make a video compilation of our training bloopers - that's the best parts of training!



readaboutdogs said:


> Very handsome! Looks like the good life!


Thanks so much! Life is great with this dog in my life, so I try to provide the same for him


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

as always, I LOVE photos of Trent. What a cool dog!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

dogfaeries said:


> as always, I LOVE photos of Trent. What a cool dog!


Thank you so much! And good to hear, considering how frequently I spam the forum with pictures


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

HA! That 'dinosaur is no longer amused' one cracks me up. So do the gifs. Love me some Trent.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Trent is a good looking boy.

Lisl and I go to Dairy Queen at least once a month for a baby cone. They love her there.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Such a handsome boy. The faces that he makes lol. 

Myles favorite thing is to try and set his paws on you when he is asked to sit up, or asked to high five. He loves to high ten. I think I finally broke him of the kiss-kiss that starts with his paw slapping me first lol. Dogs and their paws.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

He is just too adorable.... ♥♥


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

RocketDog said:


> HA! That 'dinosaur is no longer amused' one cracks me up. So do the gifs. Love me some Trent.


Haha yeah, he puts up with a lot... but then again, so do I  and thanks!!



MichaelE said:


> Trent is a good looking boy.
> 
> Lisl and I go to Dairy Queen at least once a month for a baby cone. They love her there.


Thank you! And lucky Lisl!! Trent would love to move in 



Colie CVT said:


> Such a handsome boy. The faces that he makes lol.
> 
> Myles favorite thing is to try and set his paws on you when he is asked to sit up, or asked to high five. He loves to high ten. I think I finally broke him of the kiss-kiss that starts with his paw slapping me first lol. Dogs and their paws.


Thanks so much!! Funny you should mention that, because right after his failed "sit pretty", I asked him for a "high five" and he punched me in the chest .___. So that was fun! He prefers to "high ten", too, and uses his paws for _everything_.



Alice13 said:


> He is just too adorable.... ♥♥


Thanks!! He's a cutie!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice pictures! & What a fun dog Trent is


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Loneforce said:


> Nice pictures! & What a fun dog Trent is


Thank you! He really is - makes life with him interesting and very hilarious at times!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh yeah, all three of mine live to use their paws for things lol. I think I have more bruises from paws on me than anything else. I even have it on video when I was trying to teach Myles how to do kiss-kiss that he literally slapped me in the face. xD I swear GSD and goldens have this thing about their paws...


----------



## ChickenKitten (Sep 19, 2009)

Gorgeous dog!!! He looks like such a character!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the fashionable dinosaur dog. trent you are a handsome and fun guy!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Trent is such a handsome dog! Looks like he's having a great summer. Always love your pics


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Aw Trent is so handsome, what a good boy!!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Colie CVT said:


> Oh yeah, all three of mine live to use their paws for things lol. I think I have more bruises from paws on me than anything else. I even have it on video when I was trying to teach Myles how to do kiss-kiss that he literally slapped me in the face. xD I swear GSD and goldens have this thing about their paws...


Haha yeah, the punching and general paw using is how I always remember to clip his dewclaws. Otherwise, it HURTS! It's always nice when you're trying to have a cute moment with your dog and they just punch you in the face, huh? LOL 



ChickenKitten said:


> Gorgeous dog!!! He looks like such a character!


Thank you! He absolutely is 



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Love the fashionable dinosaur dog. trent you are a handsome and fun guy!


Haha, thanks so much! Trent says thank you, too, even if he wasn't a fan of being a fashion-dino-shepherd












osito23 said:


> Trent is such a handsome dog! Looks like he's having a great summer. Always love your pics


Thank you so much! We've really been enjoying our getaways this summer, so it's been a blast!



VTGirlT said:


> Aw Trent is so handsome, what a good boy!!


Thank you!! He puts up with a lot


----------

